# Chewing vitamins and other supplements question



## kenclasix (Jun 5, 2009)

Just wondering if chewing tablets like complex b-vitamins tablets and other supplements in tablet or capsule form is advisable.Will it make the vitamins to be absorbed better or it just better to swallow the tablets the regular way


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

powdered form is the most absorbable. If you chew tablets, grind them very well. Especially if you have low stomach acid, cause they need to be broken down very well in order to get into the small intestines where they will then be absorbed into the bloodstream.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've heard don't chew anything with iron in it like multivitamins because it will break the teeth. It makes a huge difference to chew other vitamins and most people I know into health liquidify all supplements first.


----------

